# Κοντύλι



## sarant (Jan 21, 2010)

Ίσως να έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι η Άσπρη Λέξη δεν λειτουργεί πια. Βλέπω όμως ότι υπάρχει διάδοχο σχήμα, αφού τα γραφεία (Μαντζάρου 6) είναι τα ίδια. Η νέα εταιρεία λέγεται Κοντύλι (www.kondyli.gr) και κάνει σεμινάρια μεταξύ άλλων και γλώσσας, στην ουσία λεξικογραφίας.


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Πληροφορίες για τα λεξικογραφικά σεμινάρια εδώ:
http://www.kondyli.gr/index.php?opt...&layout=category&task=category&id=3&Itemid=54

Για τα της «άσπρης λέξης», εδώ.


----------



## Asprimera (May 15, 2010)

*Aspri lexi [η αυθεντική]*

Θα πρέπει να σας πληροφορήσω πως η Άσπρη λέξη δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το Κοντύλι το οποίο δεν είναι διάδοχο σχήμα, αν και προσπαθεί πολύ να εκμεταλλευτεί τη φήμη και την αξιοπιστία της Άσπρης λέξης. Η Άσπρη λέξη επαναλειτουργεί στη γνωστή διεύθυνση www.asprilexi.com από τον δημιουργό της [από το 2003] Χάρη Τζαννή και για να μάθουμε επιτέλους τι στηρίζουμε καλό είναι να διαβάζουμε, να ψάχνουμε και να ενημερώνουμε σωστά. http://www.asprilexi.com/end.htm


----------



## sarant (May 20, 2010)

Να διευκρινιστεί ότι το Κοντύλι λειτουργεί σε νέα γραφεία:
Εμμ. Μπενάκη και Α. Μεταξά 13-15, 10681 Αθήνα, 
και κάνει σεμινάρια μεταξύ άλλων και γλώσσας, στην ουσία λεξικογραφίας: www.kondyli.gr


----------



## Asprimera (May 25, 2010)

εφόσον συνεχίζετε να διευκρινίζετε για το Κοντύλι που σημαίνει πως είστε μέλος του μήπως ξέρετε που είναι τα γραφεία της Άσπρης λέξης; Μήπως γνωρίζετε εάν το Κονδύλι που δεν διευκρινίζεται τι είναι, ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος, πως λειτουργεί, μήπως γνωρίζετε λοιπόν πώς προέκυψε στη γλώσσα από το πουθενά; πώς συνδυάζει τη γλώσσα με την παραψυχολογία; 
Μήπως μπορείτε να μας διαφωτίσετε;

Μήπως γνωρίζετε εάν η Άσπρη λέξη απαξιώθηκε εσκεμμένα ή κατά λάθος γιατί μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο πως από την Άσπρη λέξη ξεπήδησε ένα Κονδύλι που προσπαθεί σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σας να φανεί ως διάδοχη κατάσταση... τη στιγμή που ο ιδρυτής της Άσπρης λέξης την συνεχίζει;


----------



## sarant (May 25, 2010)

Να απαντήσω: δεν είμαι μέλος στο Κοντύλι ούτε στο Κονδύλι, ούτε μπορώ να "σας διαφωτίσω" στις ερωτήσεις αυτές. Έχω καταλάβει ότι η Άσπρη Λέξη ήταν εγχείρημα δύο συνεταίρων που χώρισαν, όχι εντελώς βελούδινα, και τώρα έχει ο καθένας πάρει το δρόμο του. 

Και να ήξερα κάτι περισσότερο, θα δίσταζα να απαντήσω, διότι είναι ολοφάνερο πως εσείς έχετε άμεση εμπλοκή στην υπόθεση και σας πονάει, ενώ εγώ όχι.


----------

